# When is a GSD considered an "adult?"



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My boyfriend and I were having this disagreement yesterday while walking Jerzey about when she would be considered an adult... I thought I had read that large breed dogs took up to 24 months to be considered true "adults?" Is this true? Or is it only 12 months?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Usually depend on lines but I was always told 3 years old


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think it depends on what you're using the information for.

for diet, i'd say 1yr (12 months)
for size and/or coat, i'd say 2yrs
for maturity... closer to 3yrs.

i also agree that certain lines take longer to mature. especially with males.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

i was told 2 to 3 years is the right age to call them an "adult". that came from my breeder


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi think it depends on what you're using the information for.
> 
> 
> for maturity... closer to 3yrs.
> ...


i agree with this! mikko, a male, is 3 years and 5 months old and is still a big puppy.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey is a working line female, if that helps!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Klytie is 8 now... we're still waiting! LOL...

It rather depends on what you mean by "adult". If you're expecting that they will mature into a quiet placid couch potato... then you probably didn't really want a working line pup with a lot of drive. Klytie is always ready for a game or a wrestle... with us, or with the other dogs... and I imagine she will be that way til she passes.


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh good! Schatzi will be one year old on Saturday and I was afraid I wouldn't be able to call her my pup-a-lup anymore... 

I even got her a birthday cake (with her name on it) from Three Dog Bakery. I know, I know...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Klytie is 8 now... we're still waiting! LOL...
> 
> It rather depends on what you mean by "adult". If you're expecting that they will mature into a quiet placid couch potato... then you probably didn't really want a working line pup with a lot of drive. Klytie is always ready for a game or a wrestle... with us, or with the other dogs... and I imagine she will be that way til she passes.


Oh, no. That's not what I mean... I guess I just make some excuses for her "puppy like" behavior







(like not being perfect on the leash and chasing leaves when the wind blows) and try to say that she still has time before she'll be an "adult" and can be expected to behave like one... although, I don't really know what that even means.







Haha. 



> Originally Posted By: gsloreOh good! Schatzi will be one year old on Saturday and I was afraid I wouldn't be able to call her my pup-a-lup anymore...
> 
> I even got her a birthday cake (with her name on it) from Three Dog Bakery. I know, I know...


I plan on getting Jerzey a cake for her birthday next month too! So don't feel bad.









We also wanted to know when she would be an "adult" because John wants to start jogging with her and know that she needs to be an "adult" before he can do this... I guess I should have asked when he could start jogging with her but I also kinda wanted to prove that I was right.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

In our house a nickname like pup-a-lup would stick for life. They will always be your baby, just like a kid. The relationship matures, but it's always special.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

excuses are fun! lol.

Tilden's excuse is always "he's still a puppy"

and Gia's is "she's a rescue..." (i've had her for 9yrs







)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderexcuses are fun! lol.
> 
> Tilden's excuse is always "he's still a puppy"
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that I'm not the only one, haha!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I was told with my first male GSD that they've reached their length & height at one, but they continue filling out until they reach three years.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know when it's okay to start jogging with her, then?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i think their growth plates close at about 18 months, although i'm sure this varies. i know you shouldn't work them at full heights in agility until this age, so i'd imagine any high impact exercise should be avoided until then.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Total maturity is 3 yrs old in a german shepherd when the mind catches up with the body.lol . can some one tell me why the chat rooms wont let me enter it keeps displaying words that say connection faild unexpectedly..i log in under forums ,iam new and trying to use the site ,and how do i go about uploading pics of my gsd puppy? thanks you very much , Harold M


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HAROLD Ahow do i go about uploading pics of my gsd puppy? thanks you very much , Harold M


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...ge=1#Post799247


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max did not start to mature until he was 3 or so, he had a last growth period, I never realized how big he is compared to other GSD`s, not so much tall, but long


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well our "Joy" of our 8 year old "PUPPY" includes being greeted in the morning with a 12" wide cloth ball being smushed into my face and pillow cause she's absolutely sure that I must be ready for a game o' toss by now... even better when she's had it soaking in their water dish... and yes it's happened... Some pups NEVER EVER grow up. 

I had Melissa for 12 years and she was the same idiot monster she was at 2 months. On lead she'd snap into obedience mode... as a matter of fact I used to take her to my classes to explain WHY you should train a dog. Without commands, and on a flat collar she jumped yelped, lunged pulled and was an NUT. Change collars give one correction and a clear command and she'd do a moving drop, and stay in the center of a working class of puppys. But she never did grow up... LOL


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

This is one of those "it depends" questions. Depends upon the individual dog(s). However IMHO it takes about three years before they settle in.

Hells bells, B'EL is nine years old and she has more than her share of puppy moments!!
















where the heck is spring?!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep it depends. They may be physically mature but the brain may not be there til 3 or 4. 

On the average 12 months is considered the end of puppyhood, but the average is figured on all sizes of dogs. Small dogs mature must faster than large dogs.

I love my middle age dogs having fun like pups. 

Havoc is 21 months old and is still and will always be Baby-puppy.


----------

